# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  ← |||||||| هدية كلوب إنوي لهذا الأسبوع ||||||||

## TIGER_GSM

** *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته* *تحية حارة لجميع الأعضاء و مشرفي منتدى*   *4gsmmaroc*       *هدية كلوب انوي لهذا الأسبوع* *خصصت إنوي لهذا الأسبوع لجميع زبناءها من المسجلين بكلوب إنوي*  *100 SMS*  ** * للاستفادة بالنسبة للمسجلين الدخول عبر الموقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثم الضغظ على Profiter de ce cadeau *

----------

